

Show HN: CodeSnap – Git workflow-based community blogging platform - kidmillions
http://www.codesnap.io

======
kidmillions
Bringing together what's great about Github Pages / Jekyll (the ease of
setting up a blog) and Medium (the ease of being discovered) for technical
writers.

1\. Push markdown into the codesnap repo 2\. Have others actually read your
technical writing.

Source code here: [https://github.com/codesnap-
io/codesnap](https://github.com/codesnap-io/codesnap)

------
mrmondo
Interesting idea. Pretty jarring having the first page filled with Java things
when it says 'engineers like me' \- any engineer like me isn't going to be
interested in those. Perhaps the front page ranking algorithm needs some
tuning to balance languages?

